# 15 billion stock buyback.



## brizzality (Aug 18, 2021)

target announced a $15 billion stock repurchase plan. they gave all workers a $200 bonus totaling 250 million. But shareholders get $15 billion?  We get no stock options, nor available to buy at 15% discount like real companies offer their employees.  Also no sick pay, just an OM breathing down your neck and threatening a write up if you take off for illness.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 18, 2021)

In case anyone isn't familiar with this nefarious practice here is a very good article on the subject.









						Q&A: Nick Hanauer Believes Stock Buybacks Are The Root Of American Inequality
					

"Stock buybacks are very nefarious things," says Nick Hanauer. "They are a practice that creates no social or economic utility, other than enriching the super rich."




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Luck (Aug 18, 2021)

brizzality said:


> target announced a $15 billion stock repurchase plan. they gave all workers a $200 bonus totaling 250 million. But shareholders get $15 billion?  We get no stock options, nor available to buy at 15% discount like real companies offer their employees.  Also no sick pay, just an OM breathing down your neck and threatening a write up if you take off for illness.


The stock buyback has nothing to do with giving shareholders anything.


brizzality said:


> target announced a $15 billion stock repurchase plan. they gave all workers a $200 bonus totaling 250 million. But shareholders get $15 billion?  We get no stock options, nor available to buy at 15% discount like real companies offer their employees.  Also no sick pay, just an OM breathing down your neck and threatening a write up if you take off for illness.


Whoever told you we don't get sick pay (tight now) is lying.
All you have to do is get a Covid test and Reed group gives you two weeks paid time off, regardless of the result.


----------



## brizzality (Aug 18, 2021)

I got the vaccine and don’t care about covid. My ethics and morals are too intact to take two weeks off paid unlike the 90 percent of people at my DC.  We do not get sick pay and I’ve been at my dc for about 4 years. If I call off sick I have to backfill using my vacation or lose the hours. And take an occurrence and have to have an OM come up and bug me and remind me of the attendance policy. I would say forget the bonuses and offer people over 1 year 3-5 days of sick hours. 

you need to research what a stock buyback is. It 100% goes to shareholders because it will increase the value of the stock.  Don’t know how long the purchases are for and what period of time but just know when the stock is about $325 it’ll be about complete.

but we’re all in this together. $200 or 10 hours sick time. I’ll take the sick time.


----------



## Luck (Aug 18, 2021)

brizzality said:


> I got the vaccine and don’t care about covid. My ethics and morals are too intact to take two weeks off paid unlike the 90 percent of people at my DC.  We do not get sick pay and I’ve been at my dc for about 4 years. If I call off sick I have to backfill using my vacation or lose the hours. And take an occurrence and have to have an OM come up and bug me and remind me of the attendance policy. I would say forget the bonuses and offer people over 1 year 3-5 days of sick hours.
> 
> you need to research what a stock buyback is. It 100% goes to shareholders because it will increase the value of the stock.  Don’t know how long the purchases are for and what period of time but just know when the stock is about $325 it’ll be about complete.
> 
> but we’re all in this together. $200 or 10 hours sick time. I’ll take the sick time.


The value of the stock goes up which is good for those holding the stocks and may even be a bad and corrupt tactic but its not like they are handing shareholders $15billion via dividends etc. They are just buying back stock at ~market value from market makers and whatnot. Its a big distinction to make.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 18, 2021)

Luck said:


> The stock buyback has nothing to do with giving shareholders anything.
> 
> Whoever told you we don't get sick pay (tight now) is lying.
> All you have to do is get a Covid test and Reed group gives you two weeks paid time off, regardless of the result.


Not that many states give sick pay.


----------



## Hal (Aug 18, 2021)

DCs offering sick time depends on what state you're in. Some offer it some don't.


----------



## Logo (Aug 19, 2021)

If you're invested in the 401k you are a stockholder are you not? If I  am correct company match only buys Target stock.


----------



## brizzality (Aug 19, 2021)

I’ve only been with target 4 years. No the 401k match does not buy target stock. It’s different with team members over 15 years. They have stock and pensions.


----------



## brizzality (Aug 19, 2021)

Half of the dc is on FMLA which is hilarious. It’s the get out of jail free card.

I like to work but my daughter was sick a month ago and I had to take off. First day calling off in a long time and they come to me with the attendance policy. 3 days of sick pay is not asking much. I’d rather have 0 bonuses, t shirts, water bottles, food truck food.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Aug 19, 2021)

I haven’t been there 6 years and I get a pension.


----------



## brizzality (Aug 19, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> I haven’t been there 6 years and I get a pension.


Can’t speak for everyone then. Been here almost 4 and only get 401k.


----------



## Hal (Aug 19, 2021)

brizzality said:


> Half of the dc is on FMLA which is hilarious. It’s the get out of jail free card.
> 
> I like to work but my daughter was sick a month ago and I had to take off. First day calling off in a long time and they come to me with the attendance policy. 3 days of sick pay is not asking much. I’d rather have 0 bonuses, t shirts, water bottles, food truck food.


I will always talk to my team about reliability whether its their first or 10th call-in. Its part of the job. I've had it before where I didn't talk to someone about their first couple misses because they never called in.

Then they started calling in a lot and quickly became one of my worst offenders but now it took longer to put them on a CA than it should've. Now to the team it looks like I played favorites and I had TMs with less misses in correctives. Doesn't look good for a fair and unbiased leader.

Unfortunately, can't do anything about sick time in your building. If people having FMLA bothers you go get it. Its pretty easy to get. Buildings that have sick time get 5 days of sick time. But if you're only calling in 3 to 5 days a year you're not one of the problem children. I always hovered around 60 hours a year accountable before my last year as a TM. Never had a CA and an OM always came and talked to me about my missed time.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Aug 20, 2021)

Hal said:


> I will always talk to my team about reliability whether its their first or 10th call-in. Its part of the job. I've had it before where I didn't talk to someone about their first couple misses because they never called in.


This is the most hamfisted approach possible.

You're basically sending the message that you don't give a shit about them, only their value as a tool to complete work.

Yes, go talk to them.  To find out if they're OK, not to to remind them that if they're sick they're suddenly unreliable.


----------



## Hal (Aug 20, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> This is the most hamfisted approach possible.
> 
> You're basically sending the message that you don't give a shit about them, only their value as a tool to complete work.
> 
> Yes, go talk to them.  To find out if they're OK, not to to remind them that if they're sick they're suddenly unreliable.


Whether you approve or not, it's the job, and I have 170 TMs reporting to me right now I have to be on top of everything. I'm also not walking up to each person going "hey you missed 12 hours yesterday don't do it again." Each conversation is tailored to each person and what I know about their situation. But at the end of the day it's a business and if you're not coming to work you're affecting the business.

Are there exceptions? Certainly. If you're going through a situation I'll make sure to try and partner you with HR and get you help. I probably spend more time in HR than any leader in my building trying to avoid giving correctives.

But once again that requires me to talk to you after EVERY miss. If I don't talk to you, I don't know and if you don't tell me I don't know.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 20, 2021)

Luck said:


> The stock buyback has nothing to do with giving shareholders anything.
> 
> Whoever told you we don't get sick pay (tight now) is lying.
> All you have to do is get a Covid test and Reed group gives you two weeks paid time off, regardless of the result.


Sick pay only for Covid!! Get the flu, bronchitis, or any other illness no sick pay.


----------



## Luck (Aug 20, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Sick pay only for Covid!! Get the flu, bronchitis, or any other illness no sick pay.


All you have to do is get the covid test they don't ask no questions 2 weeks paid even if your test is negative 🤭
I respect anyone for not wanting to abuse the system but if you are actually sick there is zero reason to not take advantage of this once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 21, 2021)

Luck said:


> All you have to do is get the covid test they don't ask no questions 2 weeks paid even if your test is negative 🤭
> I respect anyone for not wanting to abuse the system but if you are actually sick there is zero reason to not take advantage of this once in a lifetime opportunity.


My store is not paying you two weeks unless I see a test result.  Test results are quick and you’ll know within two days if you are positive. And it’s always the same team members crying Covid.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 21, 2021)

My test was inconclusive due to improper handling or something like that and the reed group still accepted it.  No option to resubmit the new neg results.  Honestly this whole thing shows how sad our entire work system has been.  If we get sick we get 2 weeks paid off as a precaution to not get anyone else sick.  The last who knows how many years you were expected to show up with the FLU and still give it 110% and nobody cared if you got others sick because they will show up with the flu and still work.  Once my results came back neg and I said hey I can come back to work they said no.  Take the next week too because your immune system is weak and we don't want you to get sick again.


----------



## brizzality (Aug 21, 2021)

Hal said:


> Unfortunately, can't do anything about sick time in your building. If people having FMLA bothers you go get it. Its pretty easy to get. Buildings that have sick time get 5 days of sick time. But if you're only calling in 3 to 5 days a year you're not one of the problem children. I always hovered around 60 hours a year accountable before my last year as a TM. Never had a CA and an OM always came and talked to me about my missed time.


Not a problem child yet, we have lost so many team members this summer as we have had mandatory nearly 80% of the weeks this summer. Which is just insane. Many call offs and many no call no shows on mandatory days. Youre hired for a shift and because of “business needs” they force you to work and give up your days off to do more physical labor.  the people getting out of it are the ones with fmla. Our HR department has just as much turnover, they are always hiring too.  surely they can see a correlation 
dont Know how it is at Other Dc’s but half the weekend night shift is on a CA now for reliability this summer and that may be underestimating the number honestly.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Aug 23, 2021)

brizzality said:


> I’ve only been with target 4 years. No the 401k match does not buy target stock. It’s different with team members over 15 years. They have stock and pensions.


They stopped offering Target stock as an option in the 401k probably 5-6 years ago I think.  I bought it with 100% of my contributions for a few years and accumulated a nice bit.

I still contribute the max of 10% of my pay to my 401k and Target matches 5%.  

According to the calculator if (god forbid) I still work here when I'm 65 I'll be able to collect 9k+ a month from my 401k and pension.  That's just from what I have in my Target account, not what I have in my own personal accounts.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Aug 23, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> They stopped offering Target stock as an option in the 401k probably 5-6 years ago I think.  I bought it with 100% of my contributions for a few years and accumulated a nice bit.
> 
> I still contribute the max of 10% of my pay to my 401k and Target matches 5%.
> 
> According to the calculator if (god forbid) I still work here when I'm 65 I'll be able to collect 9k+ a month from my 401k and pension.  That's just from what I have in my Target account, not what I have in my own personal accounts.


10% isn’t the max you can contribute. Also, the calculator takes into account potential social security income as well.


----------



## brizzality (Aug 24, 2021)

Yes, and that’s if you’re single. Married you’ll only get the scraps your wife gives you


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 26, 2021)

Stock buybacks are only a good thing if it’s me buying them out to take TGT private as my very own benevolent dictatorship. As soon as We don the purple toga and take a seat in the curule chair at HQ, the plebeian tribune shall assemble before Us and, by Our illimitable grace, We shall collectively bargain. _Fiat pecūnia in tenebris!_


----------



## RWTM (Sep 27, 2021)

Aye, is this true? I havnt even contracted Covid yet and was wondering if they still offered paid time off if you got Covid. 


Luck said:


> The stock buyback has nothing to do with giving shareholders anything.
> 
> Whoever told you we don't get sick pay (tight now) is lying.
> All you have to do is get a Covid test and Reed group gives you two weeks paid time off, regardless of the re


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 27, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Aye, is this true? I havnt even contracted Covid yet and was wondering if they still offered paid time off if you got Covid.


Yes


----------



## Luck (Oct 1, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Aye, is this true? I havnt even contracted Covid yet and was wondering if they still offered paid time off if you got Covid.


They do. I am not aware what the hoops to jump through are now. For a time it was 2 weeks off no questions. 
Then it was one week off no question, an additional week for a positive test. 
They might have reverted to two weeks again.


----------



## Tacopie (Oct 1, 2021)

Luck said:


> The stock buyback has nothing to do with giving shareholders anything.
> 
> Whoever told you we don't get sick pay (tight now) is lying.
> All you have to do is get a Covid test and Reed group gives you two weeks paid time off, regardless of the result.


Do they do it more than one time? If you get sick again and get tested are paid a second time?


----------



## Luck (Oct 1, 2021)

Tacopie said:


> Do they do it more than one time? If you get sick again and get tested are paid a second time?


Yes. Many people have time multiple paid sick leaves. 
Just know that the first one is (last I knew) no questions asked, all you had to do was show a covid test result (positive or negative). 
If you take a second leave within 4 weeks though, you need medical documentation from a Dr. Some guys have screwed themselves on that because they weren't actually sick and it all became accountable time aka corrective for attendance.


----------

